
Two Assessments Hackerrank - oliversisson
Hi,
GS gave me two assessments on Hackerrank. I completed one in 2 hours (time limit: 180 minutes). The next day I went to do the other (120 minutes) and it wouldn&#x27;t let me in. I emailed support and they said:<p>&quot;
It is a test with both the parts together. The timer would not stop after you finish first part and would run for the second part as well.&quot;<p>Has anyone else had this issue?
======
oliversisson
The original message from GS

"""

    
    
        Time limit: We expect you to complete the challenge(s) within the next 7 days. Please note, once you start a challenge, the timer begins and cannot be stopped.
    
            Programming challenge:
                Time allotment: 120 minutes
                Format: Data structures focused questions that can be completed with your choice of programming language
            Math and programing challenge:
                Time allotment: 180 minutes (120 mins programming + 60 mins math, combined)
                Format: Combination of the above programming format and a series of math multiple choice questions

"""

